# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  FC Barcelona

## DoLpHiN

FC Barcelona.

Teme e re per klubin e FC Barcelones. Ftohen te gjithe tifozet te mblidhen ketu.
Tema e vjeter arriti 500 postime andaj, postimet mbi numrin 500 i bartem ne nje teme te re.

Debate te kendshme.

----------


## strong_07

*Cole: Messi më i mirë se Ronaldo*




> Mbrojtësi i Chelseat, Joe Cole, ka pranuar se ai ka dëshirë të flaktë të luajë në një skuadër me fantazistin e Barcelonës, Lionel Messi, dhe ai e ngre atë shumë më lartë se Cristiano Ronaldon.
> Deri sa sezoni është në përfundim e sipër, spekulimet qarkullojnë se Chelsea do të shpenzojë shumë këtë verë, duke dashur të blejë emra si Steven Gerrard dhe Lionel Messi, pavarësisht se ata janë shumë të lidhur me skuadrat e tyre.
> Cole i cili ka kaluar një formë të shkëlqyer këtë sezon, shpreson se Blutë nga Londra do të mund të nënshkruajnë me fenomenin argjentinas.
> “Mendoj se të dy janë lojtarë të fantastikë. Ronaldo ka qenë i shkëlqyer, mirëpo Messi në gjysmëfinale tregoi se ai është numër një. Nëse do të mund ta transferonim Messin do të më pëlqente shumë të luaja me të. Ai është vetëm 20-vjeçar, paramendoni se çfarë lojtari do të jetë pas 10 vitesh”, ka thënë Cole.

----------


## km92

Eshte bere nje gabim ketu, thuhet mbrojtesi i chelsit joe cole, ne fakt eshte ashley cole qe ka thene keto per messin , e jo joe cole  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## RaPSouL

Shumë lojtarë do të largohen nga Barca,  po kush do vijë ende sdihet asgjë për ndonjë transferim zyrtar që është lojtar i klasit të lartë.

----------


## strong_07

> Shumë lojtarë do të largohen nga Barca,  po kush do vijë ende sdihet asgjë për ndonjë transferim zyrtar që është lojtar i klasit të lartë.


Barcelona ka arritur një marrëveshje me Boca Juniors , për sulmuesin e tyre Rodrigo Palacio.Kështu Barcelona , ka fituar duelin apo garën ndaj ekipeve tjera të cilat ishin në garë për lojtarin e talentuar Palacio.

oferta eshte 13.5 milon kjo do te behet zyrtare javen e ardhshme

----------


## RaPSouL

Shpresojmë qe ky të paktën të jetë një përforcim frytdhënës për sezonin e ardhshëm.

----------


## DoLpHiN

> Barcelona ka arritur një marrëveshje me Boca Juniors , për sulmuesin e tyre Rodrigo Palacio.Kështu Barcelona , ka fituar duelin apo garën ndaj ekipeve tjera të cilat ishin në garë për lojtarin e talentuar Palacio.
> 
> oferta eshte 13.5 milon kjo do te behet zyrtare javen e ardhshme


Dmth Barcelona vazhdon te dobesoje lojen ne ajer. Palacio eshte lojtar i mire. E kam pare ne disa ndeshje te Boca , e pashe edhe ne finalen e interkontinentales perballe Milanit (palacio shenoi ne ate ndeshje) , por besoj se Barces i duhet nje sulmues i tipit Huntelaar ose Benzema qe te luftojne edhe per gjuajtje me koke.

----------


## ReaLFan

*Ndegjoa se edhe Eto'o do iken nuk di pse?? per mua ka qen Lojtari me i mir tek barca edhe qe kishte disa Lendime...*

----------


## strong_07

> *Ndegjoa se edhe Eto'o do iken nuk di pse?? per mua ka qen Lojtari me i mir tek barca edhe qe kishte disa Lendime...*



Pikerisht Eto'o ishte aj qe Barcelona u skualifikua nga Mancesteri paty rastin qind per qind per te shenu kunder Mancesterit po nuk arriti dhe ki a e din sa ka mungu nga lendimet mori pjese me kombetaren e vet per kupen e afrikes si mund te jet ki lojtar me i mir sdi si e ki vlersu ty

----------


## DoLpHiN

> Pikerisht Eto'o ishte aj qe Barcelona u skualifikua nga Mancesteri paty rastin qind per qind per te shenu kunder Mancesterit po nuk arriti dhe ki a e din sa ka mungu nga lendimet mori pjese me kombetaren e vet per kupen e afrikes si mund te jet ki lojtar me i mir sdi si e ki vlersu ty


Gabim! Nuk vleresohet nje lojtar vetem me nje ndeshje , nderkohe qe ka qene shenues konstant per shume kohe. 
Une jam dakord per largimin e Eto'o , por jo sepse nuk shenoi kunder Manchester. Eto'o duhet te largohet se ka treguar disa here se merr kot si pushka e jevgut dhe jep deklarata te shemtuara per shtyp perpara kohe. 
Per me teper edhe nese Barcelona kerkon ta mbaje ai do te largohet vet. 

PS: Nese e ke ndjekur ndeshjen kunder Majorkes do ta kesh kuptuar perse do te largohet Eto'o .

----------


## AIRON^BOY

> Po Rijkaard c'fare roli ka atehere? Le te luajne fare pa trajner dhe te shohim se sa ndikon trajneri. Rijkaard ka zgjedhur (ose me sakte nuk e ka nderruar) taktiken 4-3-3 qe u be mese e lexueshme nga te gjithe ekipet ne La Liga. Vec zgjedhjes se taktikes trajneri ka per detyre edhe ta motivoje skuadren etj etj... 
> Megjithese besoj se Rijkaard e kishte kaluar pikun te Barca dhe po ecte per poshte , ne duhet te pranoj se kete sezon kane ndikuar edhe demtimet e shpeshta. Por prap nje pjese e fajit qendron te Rijkaard. Shume demtime jane shkaktuar ne stervitje dhe programin e stervitjes e harton trajneri. Edhe stafi mjekesor mund te ndryshohet nqs nuk ben pune te kenaqshme , gje qe Rijkaard nuk e beri. 
> 
> 
> 
> Po ne na iken qe na iken 2 sezone pa trofe... perse te na ikte dhe nje i trete? Te pakten tani na iken me me pak shpenzime.


Po ca ben sikur je analist..... Barcelona ne vite ka luajtur me skemen 4-3-3, te pakten qe ne periudhen kur ka qene tranier i madhi Cryff. 

Per mendimin tim fajin nuk e kishte aspak tranjeri, fajin e kishin lojtaret : Qe nga portier Valdesi dhe deri tek dyshja e mendjemedhenjve Dinho, Eto'

Barcelona duhet te nderroj disa lojtar ne formacion.... Mendoj s'e ka mbaruar koha e Dinhos, Eto's, Deco dhe e ndonje tjeteri aty. Cfare kishin per te dhene i dhane . Cdo fillim e ka nje fund.

----------


## ReaLFan

> Pikerisht Eto'o ishte aj qe Barcelona u skualifikua nga Mancesteri paty rastin qind per qind per te shenu kunder Mancesterit po nuk arriti dhe ki a e din sa ka mungu nga lendimet mori pjese me kombetaren e vet per kupen e afrikes si mund te jet ki lojtar me i mir sdi si e ki vlersu ty


Zotri si i kthy eto'o Nga lendimi ja hapi rruget barces nuk de me then qe ka hup disa shance kunder ManU tashi ka qen lojtari me i dobet ne gjith sezonin Qka beni Messi Me tregoi ti mua?????

----------


## DoLpHiN

> Po ca ben sikur je analist..... Barcelona ne vite ka luajtur me skemen 4-3-3, te pakten qe ne periudhen kur ka qene tranier i madhi Cryff. 
> 
> Per mendimin tim fajin nuk e kishte aspak tranjeri, fajin e kishin lojtaret : Qe nga portier Valdesi dhe deri tek dyshja e mendjemedhenjve Dinho, Eto'
> 
> Barcelona duhet te nderroj disa lojtar ne formacion.... Mendoj s'e ka mbaruar koha e Dinhos, Eto's, Deco dhe e ndonje tjeteri aty. Cfare kishin per te dhene i dhane . Cdo fillim e ka nje fund.


Ca flet ti mo ca flet... Po pse e salduar eshte skema 4-3-3 ? Rijkaard mund ta ndryshonte dhe nuk e beri. Fajin e kishte Ronaldinho dhe Eto'o? Po perse nuk i shiti qe ne vere po i mbajti? Ronaldinhon te pakten me mire ta shiste sesa ta kalbte ne stol.

----------


## AIRON^BOY

E ka ne tradite ate lloj skeme o shokuuuuu 4-3-3
Nuk e kane nderruar te gjithe tranjeret e tjere kete skeme. Jo me kote nuk mori Barcela as Lippin as Mourinho si tranjer, pasi nuk i pershtaten skemave qe ke Barcelona si tradite.

Ndaj mos bej si specialist skemash  :shkelje syri: 

Megjithate Barcelona sezonin tjeter do kete shume fytyra te reja ne ekip.

----------


## DoLpHiN

Po pse do humbasim se do tradita? Tifozet duan suksese te skuadres shoku , nuk duan ti pine lengun taktikes. Mourinho dhe Lippi do te nxirrnin Laporten komplet jashte loje , ndaj nuk i mori. Nuk do trajner me autoritet. Mourinho e Lippi do ti vinin kushtet qe ne fillim dhe Laporta nuk do te nderhynte ne asnjegje. Lere qe Lippi ben vetem loje fituese por jo te bukur. Per me teper Guardiola eshte legjende e Barcelones dhe e meriton nje shans.
Nejse , te shpresojme qe do te shikojme nje super-Barca sezonin tjeter.

PS: Po Guardiola perse do ta nderroje formacionin?

----------


## Gerrard

```
E ka ne tradite ate lloj skeme o shokuuuuu 4-3-3
```

Kjo skemë nuk është traditë e Barcelonës po e trajnerëve Hollandes që kanë drejtuar Barcelonën.

Kjo skemë u vu në funksion nga Rinus Michels, Johan Cruyff, Louis van Gaal dhe  Frank Rijkaard.

P.s Pse këtë skem nuk e përdori Terry Venables, Sir Bobby Robson, Llorenç Serra Ferrer, Carles Rexach dhe Radomir Antich.

Skema që thua ti Aldi është përdorur pëher të parë nga i madhi Rinus Michels, i cili këtë skem e aplikojë tek Ajax pastajë me radh tek të gjitha ekipet që ka drejtuar. Stili i lojës Hollandeze është 4-3-3, dhe që nga ajo kohë të gjithë trainerët Hollandez luajnë me këtë skem. Dy piramidat vdekje prurëse ja ka vënë titullin traineri më i mirë i të gjitha kohërave Rinus Michels.

Kalofshi mirë,

Endri

----------


## AIRON^BOY

> ```
> E ka ne tradite ate lloj skeme o shokuuuuu 4-3-3
> ```
> 
> Kjo skemë nuk është traditë e Barcelonës po e trajnerëve Hollandes që kanë drejtuar Barcelonën.
> 
> Kjo skemë u vu në funksion nga Rinus Michels, Johan Cruyff, Louis van Gaal dhe  Frank Rijkaard.
> 
> P.s Pse këtë skem nuk e përdori Terry Venables, Sir Bobby Robson, Llorenç Serra Ferrer, Carles Rexach dhe Radomir Antich.
> ...


Ti nderhyn kot tani !!!!
Nuk po flasim kush e ka shpikur si skeme..... Po flasim si e ka pasur skemen Barcelona. Ja me thuaj ndonje nga keta tranjer si e ka bere skemen e Barcelones.... ?!!!! Barcelona te tille lojtar ka pasur per te ndertuar nje skeme te tille. 

Megjithate kete skeme 4-3-3 e ka shpikur nje tranjer Rumun qe ka pasur Ajaxin e viteve 1970, pastaj Michelsi  e beri disi me te sofistikuar si skeme.

Na paske permenduar dhe antichin ti qe nuk ndejti as 4 muaj si tranjer.

----------


## Gerrard

> Ti nderhyn kot tani !!!!
> Nuk po flasim kush e ka shpikur si skeme..... Po flasim si e ka pasur skemen Barcelona. Ja me thuaj ndonje nga keta tranjer si e ka bere skemen e Barcelones.... ?!!!! Barcelona te tille lojtar ka pasur per te ndertuar nje skeme te tille. 
> 
> Megjithate kete skeme 4-3-3 e ka shpikur nje tranjer Rumun qe ka pasur Ajaxin e viteve 1970, pastaj Michelsi  e beri disi me te sofistikuar si skeme.
> 
> Na paske permenduar dhe antichin ti qe nuk ndejti as 4 muaj si tranjer.


Më fal po ti po flet kot, dhe do të mbrosh idetë e tua. Lexoji njëher mirë, tek një temë për Menaxher/Trainer më të mirë në botë, dhe të tregon se kush e ka shpikur skemën 4-3-3. Mos u mundo të injorosh mendimet e të tjerëve, se vetëm Hollandezët e kanë aplikuar këtë skem. Ik në google ta jap unë spanjisht se si shkruhet skema dhe lexoje se kush ka qënë i pari që e ka aplikuar. ENJUAGUE DE FÚTBOL BARCELONA. 

Stefan Kovacs: Me sa di unë e ka gjetur ekipin e bërë gati nga Hans Kraay, dhe gjithçka që bëri Kovacs ishte që ndryshojë disa element që kishin kaluar moshën. Shum pak ditë kam që e kam lexuar këtë artikull, nesër ta përkthejë dhe mere lexoje. 

P.s E shikon që nuk i kam futur hundët kot, po po flas realitetin.

Kalofsh mirë

----------


## no name

_Sa shume muhabete ketu mer ca behet.  Mereni me qetesi se cdo gje do te shkoje per mire...

Per mua ska shume rendesi trajneri i ri qe do drejtoje klubin per sezonin e ardhshem. Jo Guardiola po dhe une te shkoj trajner e bej formacionin dhe skemen pa asnje problem me ato lojtare qe kemi ne skuader!

Do thoja vetem pak fjale, "Ishalla nuk do te kemi probleme me lendime te lojtareve sezonin e ardhshem" mos na ndodhi si kete vit qe nuk ngeli lojtare pa u demtuar dhe ate qe te gjithe ne nje periudhe kur Barca kishe nevoje me shume.

Per transferimet qe do Barcelona te beje e kam thene me qindra here nqf se do e leshoje Ronaldinho do beje gabim te madh. Nuk duhen haruar kaq shpejte ato qe i dhuroj Dinjo Barcelones. Trofe, spektakel dhe gjithcka te bukur. (U kishe dhene dhe nje sugjerim shume te mire legjenda e futbollit "Maradona" keto dite drejtuesve te Barces per problemin e Ronaldinho). Dinjo nqf se do qendroj te Barca, jam shume i bindur qe sezonin e ardshem ka per tiu kthyer formes se mire dhe te shkelqyer!

Keto dy sezonet e fundit nuk e di perse po kete Eto'o e kam mare shume inat, nuk me pelqen me! Do ishe mire te ja jepte Interit per 40 milione euro. (Me keto te holla te merte nje sulmues te ri si Benzema apo ndonje tjeter) dhe Henry qe do te qendroj besoj se sezonin e ardshem do te jape shume spektakel. Eshte nje sulmues i madh, po kete vit edhe pse ka qene i lenduar, dhe nuk ka pasur mundesine te luaje ne krah me Dinjo perseri ka bere punen e tij si sulmues. (Mos harojme qe ka luajtur ne nje pozite te kundert, ne sulmues krahu dhe jo qender sulmues).

Them qe treshja, Dinjo, Henry dhe Messi do te ishte me idealja per sezonin e ardhshem si formacion baze.

Barca duhet te bej nja 2-3 blerje te qelluara (Nja dy mbrojtes te mire dhe nje mesfushore) Te marim Benzema, Alves. Dhe ti leshoj nga skuadra ata lojtare qe me vertet nuk kane cfare te kerkojne ketu. (Oleguer, Thuram, Marquez, Gudionsen, Esquero edhe kete Govani D.Santos ta jape diku se nuk behet gje) Edhe Valdes duhet hiqur e te gjejne nje portjer tjeter.

Atehere nuk ka nga te ike suksesi ne skuader.  

Forca Barcelona!
_

----------


## bavarezi5

Shkaterroni telat...

----------

